
Show HN: Fav.sh – a bookmark manager with Gist integration - glvn
A while back I saw a post on ProductHunt from Evernote Design promoting their bookmarks for designers (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.evernote.design&#x2F;). Around the same time, I saw another collection of bookmarks for developers (don&#x27;t remember what it was exactly but it was just like Evernote Design). At the time I thought it was really cool but it irked me a bit that all these bookmark collections used their own UI or were just thrown up on Github in the form of an awesome list.<p>I thought to myself, wouldn&#x27;t it be great if there was a tool that could be used for these bookmarks, rather than having to build a UI to display them. I looked around and while I found several online solutions all had 2 major issues:<p>1. They were mostly aimed at scrapbooking, emphasizing visual over just displaying the data.<p>2. All required an account with the app and the app-controlled your data. If the app goes away in the future, so do your bookmarks.<p>So in response, I created fav.sh. Fav.sh lets you create bookmarks and keep them in your browsers local storage and then lets you either backup&#x2F;restore your data via JSON upload&#x2F;download or backing up to Github Gist. I tried to make it as agnostic as possible, opting for bookmarklets to achieve things like adding a bookmark or popping open a mini-window rather than a browser-extension approach. In addition, you can quickly share any created bookmarks.<p>Check it out if you&#x27;re interested:<p>Main Site:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fav.sh<p>App:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.fav.sh<p>Example of a shared bookmark collection (the guidon the end is a gist ID):
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.fav.sh&#x2F;view&#x2F;ae2c91fda599f907cf157bf45631bccb<p>I&#x27;d love to hear from you guys in ways I can improve it.
======
darekkay
> 1\. They were mostly aimed at scrapbooking, emphasizing visual over just
> displaying the data. > 2\. All required an account with the app and the app-
> controlled your data. If the app goes away in the future, so do your
> bookmarks.

I know that pain, so I've written an open-source tool myself, that is neither
of those [1].

I like your approach, except for two things: A single bookmark takes a _lot_
of space. If I have 100+ bookmarks, the scrolling will become really tedious.
I'm also missing a search to quickly find a certain bookmark.

[1] [https://darekkay.com/static-marks/](https://darekkay.com/static-marks/)

